# Xmas groom~



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

I scrapped my idea for scandi/modern..blabla pattern that I had in my mind .. because I just can't find my time to complete it! And the holiday season make it even worse, didn't manage to squeeze sometime to comb her frequent, so I decided to go shorter body... 

A few pictures of Hazel for your viewing pleasure.. still need to tweek a little for her front legs.. I'm going for a longer bottom :biggrin1:


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love the clip! How old is she and what color is she?


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

geez.. im editing the post, cause the picture is not showing up yet!! I guess you were referring to the photos in my signature, that is Renee not Hazel hehehe..

picture should be up asap.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Ruey, I can see the pictures of Hazel - she is adorable! What a beautiful cut on her - I love her legs!


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

schpeckie said:


> Hi Ruey, I can see the pictures of Hazel - she is adorable! What a beautiful cut on her - I love her legs!


yes yes.. i just edited my post to re-manage the attachments. Thank you for your compliment!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Groovy bell bottoms! Love the pic of her at the door, smiling.


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Groovy bell bottoms! Love the pic of her at the door, smiling.


Yes, yes! She is at the bathing area, its separated from our grooming area.. and she just wanna come in and disturb us!


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

poodlesplease said:


> Gorgeous! I love the clip! How old is she and what color is she?


1 year old cream spoo!!


----------



## TTUSpoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness- I am IN LOVE with this cut!! I hope you don't mind- I'm printing out these pictures and taking them with me to the groomers!


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

TTUSpoo said:


> Oh my goodness- I am IN LOVE with this cut!! I hope you don't mind- I'm printing out these pictures and taking them with me to the groomers!


No problem :act-up:


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Love it! She looks like she is wearing bell bottoms. I want to grow Nova's TK out into her ears like that. I think this clip suits her very well!


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

Sookster said:


> Love it! She looks like she is wearing bell bottoms. I want to grow Nova's TK out into her ears like that. I think this clip suits her very well!


I just started to keep longer on the leg.. need to grow out a bit more especially the front part..

Would love to see Nova's in longer TK


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

What a great cut! So smooth! Thanks for sharing.

--Q


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

She looks fabulous! Love the clip.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Hazel is very pretty and I'm with LEUllman and Sookster on the groovy bell bottoms - love the look.


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks for all the nice compliments..  She will be very happy if she can reads


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

SHE. LOOKS. FABULOUS!! Great groom. I love the bell bottoms.


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> SHE. LOOKS. FABULOUS!! Great groom. I love the bell bottoms.


Thank you!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Where do you need to tweek? This looks fabulous! I love how your flared the legs wider as you went down from the point you did - NICE!


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

Olie said:


> Where do you need to tweek? This looks fabulous! I love how your flared the legs wider as you went down from the point you did - NICE!


It's not "straight" enough for the front legs if you notice.. I would love her to grow more fur at the bevel part  and there are more for me to neaten up, getting the topline straighter as well, but I might drag till her next groom session hahahah..


----------



## Jkline65 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Beautiful...*

She looks great, love the legs and the way her top know and ears flow together and not a 'stop' between them. looks so nice. :adore: great job


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

Jkline65 said:


> She looks great, love the legs and the way her top know and ears flow together and not a 'stop' between them. looks so nice. :adore: great job


Thanks, I think this is what the people here call the "blended topknot" or something... I used to band her topknot, but most of the time its kinda messy, so I thought oh well, just trim it off


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Great cut and I love the picture of her looking through the window, so cute!


----------



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

It always amazes me how smooth and velvety all of you forum members get your dogs' hair. It almost looks fake! I love her look and am in awe of your bathing/drying/cutting skills!

How long will she look smooth and white like that - especially her bell-bottoms? What is the weather like at this time of year in your part of the world?


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

Tucker57 said:


> It always amazes me how smooth and velvety all of you forum members get your dogs' hair. It almost looks fake! I love her look and am in awe of your bathing/drying/cutting skills!
> 
> How long will she look smooth and white like that - especially her bell-bottoms? What is the weather like at this time of year in your part of the world?


She definitely is a real spoo! No fake! Haha.. I uses only HV dryer to dry her.

She usually get her weekly bath, or latest in 2 weeks time. It is cold this time around, with lots of rain.. so I hardly bring her out nowadays, so she is rather clean  Except that if she stepped into her water bowl :aetsch:


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

have no idea how to embed facebook video here, so check this out, a short clip of Hazel.. second day after the groom.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150439871737469&set=vb.183301128348976&type=2&theater


----------

